# I love this pic



## Arnold (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## david (Jan 14, 2008)

I don't... she has clothes on!!!


----------



## Arnold (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## Arnold (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## MustangV6 (Jan 14, 2008)

>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>


----------



## Arnold (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## david (Jan 14, 2008)

Prince said:


>





Much better!


----------



## SYN (Jan 14, 2008)

gee, how'd I know it would be some skanks ass?


----------



## Mista (Jan 14, 2008)

SYN said:


> gee, how'd I know it would be some skanks ass?



Great minds think alike.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 14, 2008)

SYN said:


> gee, how'd I know it would be some skanks ass?



skank?


----------



## Arnold (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 15, 2008)

Prince said:


> skank?




skank 
	

 (sk
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





ngk)_n._*1. * A rhythmic dance performed to reggae or ska music, characterized by bending forward, raising the knees, and extending the hands.
*2. * Disgusting or vulgar matter; filth.
*3. * One who is disgustingly foul or filthy and often considered sexually promiscuous. Used especially of a woman or girl.

_intr.v._ *skanked*, *skank??·ing*, *skanks*  To dance the skank.

[_Of Jamaican origin_.]
*skank
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




y*_ adj._


----------



## david (Jan 15, 2008)

Prince said:


>



Look at her little tush.... What an entrance from behind!


----------



## david (Jan 15, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> skank
> 
> 
> (sk
> ...



I don't think he was seeking a definition but moreso, questioning "why" Syn thinks she's a skank.


----------



## Witchblade (Jan 15, 2008)

Prince, I agree with 95% of what you say.


----------



## Doublebase (Jan 15, 2008)

See we need a pic like that of DontStop's ass so we can judge more accurately.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 15, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> skank  One who is disgustingly foul or filthy and often considered sexually promiscuous. Used especially of a woman or girl.



that is the typical definition, but I don't it's fair to say they're skanks based only on pics of their asses!


----------



## david (Jan 15, 2008)

Prince said:


> that is the typical definition, but I don't it's fair to say they're skanks based only on pics of their asses!



Agreed!


----------



## SYN (Jan 15, 2008)

Any girl who has nine million pictures of her ass in a thong spread all over the internet is a whore that needs a) a job b) a life c) some dignity and d) a little class. 






That is art. 

Some chick with her ass in a thong is not art, and it is not pretty. 


N where's the NSFW warning on this thread?


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jan 15, 2008)

SYN said:


> and it is not pretty.


 
Disagree.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 15, 2008)

Would you feel differently if that was a mans ass?


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## min0 lee (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## SYN (Jan 15, 2008)

I just posted a picture of a girls bum. It obviously has nothing to do with the fact that it's a womans ass. I just think more classy pictures could be posted. 
I've also been pissed off about whores lately because I've been looking online for the past few days for artistic nudes like the one i posted above and every site that says "classy nudes" "artistic nudes" or "non-sexual nudes" has been a bunch of pictures of girls wagging their cunt up in the air.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jan 15, 2008)

Keep em comin Mino...


----------



## SYN (Jan 15, 2008)

min0 lee said:


>



I like that bra


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 15, 2008)

Jamie Eason.

/thread


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## SYN (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 15, 2008)

what's a guy skank? a skunk?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 15, 2008)

i suspect this thread is brought to you in part by *Anabolic-Matrix Rx.*..


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 15, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> what's a guy skank? a skunk?


Good one.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 15, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> i suspect this thread is brought to you in part by *Anabolic-Matrix Rx.*..



Anabolic-Matrix Rx??? - Maximize Natural Testosterone Levels


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 15, 2008)

david said:


> I don't think he was seeking a definition but moreso, questioning "why" Syn thinks she's a skank.



Tesla has her own opinions but for me i just think it's pathetic when a girl doesn't _ass-pire_ to be anything but a piece of oh look at me i'm fuck meat.
  If you google image search skank one of the first pictures you see is Paris Hilton.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 15, 2008)

Prince said:


> Anabolic-Matrix Rxï¿½ - Maximize Natural Testosterone Levels



yes  i remember your Mrs. gave it rave reviews. and _this_ girl is def not a skank. she's amazing.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 15, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> Tesla has her own opinions but for me i just think it's pathetic when a girl doesn't _ass-pire_ to be anything but a piece of oh look at me i'm fuck meat.
> If you google image search skank one of the first pictures you see is Paris Hilton.


Well she is a skank, a skank with no ass.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 15, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> yes  i remember your Mrs. gave it rave reviews. and _this_ girl is def not a skank. she's amazing.


----------



## danny81 (Jan 15, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> Well she is a skank, a skank with no ass.



+1


----------



## Arnold (Jan 15, 2008)

danny81 said:


> +1



you're not allowed in my thread.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## david (Jan 15, 2008)

min0 lee said:


>



for big butt, I'm very surprised that it's so smooth!!!! Luvin' it!


----------



## david (Jan 15, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> Tesla has her own opinions but for me i just think it's pathetic when a girl doesn't _ass-pire_ to be anything but a piece of oh look at me i'm fuck meat.
> If you google image search skank one of the first pictures you see is Paris Hilton.




Really in regards to skank= Paris Hilton??  Ha Ha!!


----------



## SYN (Jan 15, 2008)

danny81 said:


> +1



You stole my lines


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 15, 2008)

Prince said:


> you're not allowed in my thread.


----------



## Doublebase (Jan 15, 2008)

yum.  That is Sara Jay on the right.  She makes some great movies.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 15, 2008)

Can anyone guess who?


----------



## Mista (Jan 15, 2008)

Stephanie Seymour?


----------



## david (Jan 15, 2008)

The Monkey Man said:


> Can anyone guess who?



a Sexpanzee?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 15, 2008)

david said:


> a Sexpanzee?



good one.  who, we give up.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 15, 2008)

Prince said:


> Anabolic-Matrix Rxï¿½ - Maximize Natural Testosterone Levels



This is why I think shes so average looks wise.  

You put the bottoms shes wearing on my ass like that and my ass will look identical.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 15, 2008)

Not average, but 8 or 9 and not 10 material.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 15, 2008)

you're crazy, she is a 10.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 15, 2008)

she's a bigger ass away from being a ten for me


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 16, 2008)

Mista said:


> Stephanie Seymour?



Someone remembers how hawt she was -


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 16, 2008)

Prince said:


> you're crazy, she is a 10.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 16, 2008)

The Monkey Man said:


> Someone remembers how hawt she was -



I never really like the Supermodel thin body-type...

But she was always an exception!


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 16, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> This is why I think shes so average looks wise.
> 
> You put the bottoms shes wearing on my ass like that and my ass will look identical.


Tallcall will be pm'ing you shortly.


----------



## SYN (Jan 16, 2008)

The Monkey Man said:


> Can anyone guess who?



_that_ is a nice picture. where'd you find it/do you know who the photographer is?


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 16, 2008)

Prince said:


> Anabolic-Matrix Rxï¿½ - Maximize Natural Testosterone Levels



SEE BITCHES?

I SAID 

*/THREAD*


----------



## david (Jan 16, 2008)

The Monkey Man said:


> Can anyone guess who?



The cool thing is it looks like she way up extremely high in the tree!


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 16, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> Tallcall will be pm'ing you shortly.





You're too much.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## david (Jan 16, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> i didn't paint that. but i have a few nice ones by Warhol.



I'm afraid to ask how many you have of that type of "art" in your collection???


----------



## Arnold (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## Arnold (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## Arnold (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 16, 2008)

another action girl


----------



## david (Jan 17, 2008)

Hot Damn!!!!


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 17, 2008)

There goes the rules...

LOL, Prince is taking to many test boosters. 

Jamie is hot, but she doesn't really have much butt.


----------



## SYN (Jan 17, 2008)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 17, 2008)

there are a few pics of nude guys i have seen that do look incredibly sexy. most pics though of guys posing nude look more gay than sexy. and if a lingerie catalog has a guys section the outfits for males always make them look like one of the village people.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 17, 2008)

ok, I just cleaned this thread up, including one of my own posts/pics, please keep this PG13.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 17, 2008)




----------



## SYN (Jan 17, 2008)

Prince said:


>



i can't edit it cause of the stupid restrictions


----------



## Witchblade (Jan 18, 2008)

Awww


----------



## david (Jan 18, 2008)

Prince said:


>



What's with the piss emoticon?


----------



## Arnold (Jan 19, 2008)




----------



## DontStop (Jan 19, 2008)

mmmmm


----------



## Arnold (Jan 19, 2008)

I really do like Tommy Lee, but I wish he would pull his pants and wear a shirt.


----------



## DontStop (Jan 19, 2008)

triple mm


----------



## david (Jan 19, 2008)

Prince said:


>



Sweet!


----------



## Arnold (Jan 19, 2008)

who?


----------



## david (Jan 19, 2008)

Prince said:


> I really do like Tommy Lee, but I wish he would pull his pants and wear a shirt.




Thank God he has his pants on!


----------



## DontStop (Jan 19, 2008)

thats maynard james keenan
sexiest man in all of existence


----------



## DontStop (Jan 19, 2008)




----------



## Arnold (Jan 19, 2008)

DontStop said:


> thats maynard james keenan
> sexiest man in all of existence


----------



## DontStop (Jan 19, 2008)

haha you're fucking shallow
maynard james keenan not only has a sexy voice, but a beautiful fantastically unique mind.

id rail him over brad pit any day


----------



## DontStop (Jan 19, 2008)

heres a video clip both genders can agree on
hot maynard james keenan
and then bikini girls near the end


YouTube - Maynard James Keenan & Bikini Bandits


----------



## Arnold (Jan 19, 2008)

DontStop said:


> haha you're fucking shallow



you sound like my wife!


----------



## DontStop (Jan 19, 2008)

shut up and watch the clip.


----------



## DontStop (Jan 19, 2008)

and here he is preforming mmy fav alice in chains song, rooster

sound quality isnt great but whatever. hes too sexy for words
if ic ould bang ANY man in the world itd be manard
hes on my facebook and it says hes in a relationship...but that wont stop me!!!

YouTube - AIC/Maynard/Anne Wilson "Rooster"


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jan 19, 2008)

DontStop said:


> id rail him over brad pit any day


 
I thought only guys could rail girls


----------



## Witchblade (Jan 19, 2008)

Holy shit I don't think I've ever seen someone with so deviating aesthetic views.


----------



## DontStop (Jan 19, 2008)

hes too sexy


----------



## Witchblade (Jan 19, 2008)

YouTube Video


----------



## DontStop (Jan 19, 2008)

exactly


----------



## david (Jan 19, 2008)

Goodfella9783 said:


> I thought only guys could rail girls



ummmnn no!  There are some girls that can bounce on top ya know and the only thing left is  the bed frame broken, mattress/bedspring on the floor and you laying on top of the whole mess not able to move for hours!


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 19, 2008)

DontStop said:


> haha you're fucking shallow
> maynard james keenan not only has a sexy voice, but a beautiful fantastically unique mind.
> 
> id rail him over brad pit any day



If youd fuck him just for his voice and his "mind" that makes you just as shallow.

In other words, if he wasnt a musician you wouldnt fuck him..  how shallow is that?


----------



## DontStop (Jan 19, 2008)

i wouldnt have known he's existed without those two key things
therefore, how can i be shallow if i dont even know someone exists?


----------



## Arnold (Jan 19, 2008)

DontStop said:


> i wouldnt have known he's existed without those two key things
> therefore, how can i be shallow if i dont even know someone exists?



define being shallow.


----------



## DontStop (Jan 19, 2008)

shal??·low       (sh??l'??)  Pronunciation Key  
adj.   shal??·low??·er, shal??·low??·est 

Measuring little from bottom to top or surface; lacking physical depth. 
Lacking depth of intellect, emotion, or knowledge: "This is a shallow parody of America" (Lloyd Rose). 
Marked by insufficient inhalation of air; weak: shallow respirations. 
In the part of a playing area that is closer to home plate: shallow left field.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 19, 2008)

YOUR definition of the word shallow in THIS context, not the dictionary's definition.


----------



## DontStop (Jan 19, 2008)

Shallow for me is someone who defines another on their physical qualities only.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 19, 2008)

DontStop said:


> Shallow for me is someone who defines another on their physical qualities only.



ok, but you're saying you want to have sex with someone that you have never met, that is almost the same thing, isn't it?


----------



## DontStop (Jan 19, 2008)

not really...im not really talking about his physical qualities, where as you laughed when you saw his picture.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 19, 2008)

DontStop said:


> not really...im not really talking about his physical qualities, where as you laughed when you saw his picture.



I was not laughing at any picture, I was laughing at your statement: _"sexiest man in all of existence"_


----------



## david (Jan 19, 2008)

"Only" really is the keyword for shallowness.  In other words, if you love someone for just one particular reason ie. money only, looks only.... then, that is shallow, too!


----------



## DontStop (Jan 19, 2008)

Haha well then
I thought you were laughing AT him

to me, besides my beau, he is the sexiest in existence


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 19, 2008)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 19, 2008)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 19, 2008)

you can be attracted to someone simply because of looks but actually wanting them based solely on that, or like david said money etc, is pretty shallow.


----------



## david (Jan 20, 2008)

Little Wing said:


>



I've never seen pants like that except on a foot ball field?????


----------



## david (Jan 20, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> you can be attracted to someone simply because of looks but actually wanting them based solely on that, or like david said money etc, is pretty shallow.



precisely!!!


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 20, 2008)

david said:


> I've never seen pants like that except on a foot ball field?????







they're part of wardrobe for The Tudors.


----------



## david (Jan 20, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> they're part of wardrobe for The Tudors.



I forgot to add, moreso, a Europeon thing.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 20, 2008)

david said:


> I've never seen pants like that except on a foot ball field...



... in 1942.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 20, 2008)




----------



## goob (Jan 20, 2008)

Thank god. That pic evens it up after LW posting pics of men.  That sort of behaviour should be outlawed.


----------



## DontStop (Jan 20, 2008)

Posting girls should be outlawed then


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jan 20, 2008)

Prince said:


>



what up with that tat? totally runined her body....I don't know but I find tatooes on females unatractive, yet I love the art. Her ass sure make up for it.


----------



## goob (Jan 20, 2008)

DontStop said:


> Posting girls should be outlawed then


 
Don't be silly woman.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 20, 2008)

That tatoo wont be all special when her youthful ass goes south (blecch!)


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 20, 2008)

Pirate! said:


> Jamie is hot, but she doesn't really have much butt.



That's what I've said all along only to be shot down.


----------



## Doublebase (Jan 20, 2008)

If I had some photoshop skillz I would get rid of that thing on the left.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 20, 2008)

I think danny showers with that guy.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 20, 2008)




----------



## Arnold (Jan 20, 2008)




----------



## david (Jan 20, 2008)

Prince said:


>



mmmmmnnnn..... delish!  that dude on the left... I think it's the first time he seen a half dressed woman!


----------



## Arnold (Jan 20, 2008)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 20, 2008)

Prince needs to get laid more.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 20, 2008)




----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jan 21, 2008)

Prince said:


>


 
Holy airbrushed!

The last one you posted is grrrrreat though. (post #132)


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 21, 2008)

Prince said:


>



is it just me or are those man hands  they look as long as her forearms.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jan 21, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> is it just me or are those man hands  they look as long as her forearms.


 
What hands?


----------



## DontStop (Jan 21, 2008)




----------



## DontStop (Jan 21, 2008)




----------



## DontStop (Jan 21, 2008)




----------



## DontStop (Jan 21, 2008)




----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 21, 2008)

Provocative looking males look like such homos, PleaseStop.


----------



## DontStop (Jan 21, 2008)

one of my good friends from work actually knows this guy
hes originally from saskatchewan but moved to kelowna
mega fuckin babe


----------



## IRM (Jan 21, 2008)

These are the guys ChargeByTheHour...er...DontStop thinks about, while she's "entertaining" clients.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jan 21, 2008)

Pretty sure no one gives a shit about dudes. You should just make your own thread for that stuff.


----------



## DontStop (Jan 21, 2008)

MMMMMM
hottest so far
nicest body


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 21, 2008)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Pretty sure no one gives a shit about dudes. You should just make your own thread for that stuff.



A


----------



## DontStop (Jan 21, 2008)




----------



## DontStop (Jan 21, 2008)




----------



## DontStop (Jan 21, 2008)

HOLY


----------



## IRM (Jan 21, 2008)

DontStop, can't you just pretend this thread is like one of your "dates" that's just run out of money, and leave?


----------



## DontStop (Jan 21, 2008)




----------



## DontStop (Jan 21, 2008)




----------



## DontStop (Jan 21, 2008)

buldge pics are such a tease


----------



## DontStop (Jan 21, 2008)

jamie burke
hot


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 21, 2008)

James Maynard Keenan shirtless


----------



## IRM (Jan 21, 2008)

Mods, can't we do something about the "Parade 'O Queers" this girl is polluting the thread with?


----------



## DontStop (Jan 21, 2008)




----------



## DontStop (Jan 21, 2008)

maynard james keenan**


----------



## DontStop (Jan 21, 2008)




----------



## IRM (Jan 21, 2008)

"Hi, my name is Brian and I am a power bottom."


----------



## DontStop (Jan 21, 2008)




----------



## DontStop (Jan 21, 2008)




----------



## IRM (Jan 21, 2008)

"My name is Gary.  I am currently busy fighting off a vicious lawsuit from PETA, for my unethical treatment of gerbils."


----------



## IRM (Jan 21, 2008)

"I am Juan! And my favorite color is Rainbow!"


----------



## DontStop (Jan 21, 2008)

everything from the neck down


----------



## DontStop (Jan 21, 2008)

woahhh


----------



## DontStop (Jan 21, 2008)




----------



## IRM (Jan 21, 2008)

"Me, John.  John want butt-sex!"


----------



## DontStop (Jan 21, 2008)




----------



## DontStop (Jan 21, 2008)

omggg


----------



## DontStop (Jan 21, 2008)

fuck this next batch is all from bodybuilding.com

so hottt


----------



## DontStop (Jan 21, 2008)




----------



## IRM (Jan 21, 2008)

"I'm not as think as you stupid whore i am, Officer."


----------



## DontStop (Jan 21, 2008)

oooo mufin jealous because his body isn;t as sexy as anyone elses?
oh its ok bebe it's just the internet

need a shoulder to cry on

awe


----------



## IRM (Jan 21, 2008)

Yes, I'm jealous, whatever, just stop with the gay pics already, please.


----------



## DontStop (Jan 21, 2008)

you obviously are

oh btw guys, it's a two way street. keep that in mind at all times.


----------



## IRM (Jan 21, 2008)

DontStop said:


> you obviously are
> 
> oh btw guys, it's a two way street. keep that in mind at all times.



It is a two way street.  You're welcome to start your own thread, and post all the gay pics in there you want.


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 21, 2008)

DontStop said:


> you obviously are
> 
> oh btw guys, it's a two way street. keep that in mind at all times.



Start your own thread asshole.


----------



## DontStop (Jan 21, 2008)

But why? The title of this thread is "I love this pic"

I love all the pics I just posted. And it's funny ecause, say if little wing psts a picture it's not a big deal, but since I do, well, god forbid. I'll happily start my own thread...but I already know all of you are going to come in there and call everyone gay, so what's the point?


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 21, 2008)

DontStop said:


> But why? The title of this thread is "I love this pic"
> 
> I love all the pics I just posted. And it's funny ecause, say if little wing psts a picture it's not a big deal, but since I do, well, god forbid. I'll happily start my own thread...but I already know all of you are going to come in there and call everyone gay, so what's the point?



Actually..... If I see you started the thread, I avoid it at all costs. Now go attention whore somewhere else...


----------



## DontStop (Jan 21, 2008)

How is posting pictures of Guys attention whoreing

I guess that makes all of you guys attention whores for posting pictures of girls. Makes sense.

Fuck all of you and your double standards


----------



## IRM (Jan 21, 2008)

ReproMan said:


> Actually..... If I see you started the thread, I avoid it at all costs. Now go attention whore somewhere else...


----------



## IRM (Jan 21, 2008)

DontStop said:


> Fuck all of you and your *double* standards


Wow....I am genuinely surprised you can count that high.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jan 21, 2008)

Most of those guys DontStop posted look like anorexic skeletons. I don't understand how girls dig guys who are ripped to shreds and most of their abdominal alignments and V-line makes them look disgusting.

I'd prefer to be a little bulky with slightly visible abs. Modeling should be strictly for females only.


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 21, 2008)

DontStop said:


> How is posting pictures of Guys attention whoreing
> 
> I guess that makes all of you guys attention whores for posting pictures of girls. Makes sense.
> 
> Fuck all of you and your double standards




You just don't get it... 

POST ALL THE GAY PICS YOU WANT IN YOUR OWN THREAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THERE IS NO DOUBLE STANDARD, JUST A SILLY LITTLE GIRL THAT CAN'T SEEM TO COMPREHEND BASIC ENGLISH!!!!! FUCK!

You didn't start this thread, therefore you don't get to decide it's content. It's that easy. Want to post pics of naked dudes?? Click on start new thread, and have at it.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 21, 2008)

i bumped gazer's guys i vote we females leave this thread alone and post some hot males in there.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 21, 2008)

and i already PMed DOMS asking him to delete posts 54 n 84 in there. akk


----------



## DontStop (Jan 21, 2008)

I vote we females leave the fucking forum entirely and leave this sausage fest be. Considering everything we post, even if it's about a fucking work out, there's some sexual related comment attatched. Oh, and if you pst a body shot you're automatically a whore


----------



## Doublebase (Jan 21, 2008)

Close this thread please.  Enough already.


----------



## IRM (Jan 21, 2008)

DontStop said:


> Oh, and if you pst a body shot you're automatically a whore



Well yes, the fact that you've posted a body shot plus the fact that you happen to sell yourself to lonely old men for money means we might call you a whore.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 21, 2008)

i've asked threads to be left alone before etc and other members complied. so why shouldn't i do the same? the guy thread was fun and no male members came in and posted women. live n let live. this thread is a tittie bar n i'm more interested in the view in the other one.


----------



## Doublebase (Jan 21, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> i've asked threads to be left alone before etc and other members complied. so why shouldn't i do the same? the guy thread was fun and no male members came in and posted women. live n let live. this thread is a tittie bar n i'm more interested in the view in the other one.



But you posted guys in this thread.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jan 21, 2008)

DontStop said:


> you obviously are
> 
> oh btw guys, it's a two way street. keep that in mind at all times.


 
Then start your own thread with guys and you can look at it all you want. If not, you're just an attention whore. You know guys don't wanna look at it, so why continue to post it?


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 21, 2008)

Let's go back to picking on Danny81 instead.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jan 21, 2008)

DontStop said:


> oooo mufin jealous because his body isn;t as sexy as anyone elses?
> oh its ok bebe it's just the internet
> 
> need a shoulder to cry on
> ...


 
Pot.Kettle.Black


----------



## goob (Jan 21, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> Let's go back to picking on Danny81 instead.


 
Yeah, but that was getting like hunting an ant with an M1 Abrams tank....


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 21, 2008)

DontStop said:


> How is posting pictures of Guys attention whoreing
> 
> I guess that makes all of you guys attention whores for posting pictures of girls. Makes sense.
> 
> Fuck all of you and your double standards


Don't let them get to you.

There mad because there girlfriends caught them stroking it while looking at your pics.


----------



## IRM (Jan 21, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> Let's go back to picking on Danny81 instead.



But I'm pretty sure "danny" is only faking being a complete moron.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 21, 2008)

goob said:


> Yeah, but that was getting like hunting an ant with an M1 Abrams tank....


But that's the fun in it.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 21, 2008)

IRM said:


> But I'm pretty sure "danny" is only faking being a complete moron.


So your saying Dontstop is not?


----------



## IRM (Jan 21, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> So your saying Dontstop is not?


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 21, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> So your saying Dontstop is not?



That's what I took from it.


----------



## goob (Jan 21, 2008)

IRM said:


> But I'm pretty sure "danny" is only faking being a complete moron.


 
I would agree with this.  He's getting really good at it and knows what switches to flick.


----------



## DontStop (Jan 21, 2008)

sorry for posting men.
that is all.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 21, 2008)

Doublebase said:


> But you posted guys in this thread.



to make a point that got made a long time ago. girls are members here too n some of us like sexy pics of women. i personally see nothing wrong with a thread where members of both sexes post pics they think are sexy, minus the cock n cunt parade, but guys obviously get a little freaked out when girls post dudes. soooooo two separate threads seems like a good idea right about now.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 21, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> to make a point that got made a long time ago. girls are members here too n some of us like sexy pics of women. i personally see nothing wrong with a thread where members of both sexes post pics they think are sexy, minus the cock n cunt parade, but guys obviously get a little freaked out when girls post dudes. soooooo two separate threads seems like a good idea right about now.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 21, 2008)

DontStop said:


> sorry for posting men.
> that is all.


Don't be sorry, this was great.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jan 21, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> to make a point that got made a long time ago. girls are members here too n some of us like sexy pics of women. i personally see nothing wrong with a thread where members of both sexes post pics they think are sexy, minus the cock n cunt parade, but guys obviously get a little freaked out when girls post dudes. *soooooo two separate threads seems like a good idea right about now*.


 
Agreed.


----------



## goob (Jan 21, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> to make a point that got made a long time ago. girls are members here too n some of us like sexy pics of women. i personally see nothing wrong with a thread where members of both sexes post pics they think are sexy, minus the cock n cunt parade, but guys obviously get a little freaked out when girls post dudes. soooooo two separate threads seems like a good idea right about now.


 
Well, surely this will make everyone happy...





A Hermaphrodite...


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 21, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> soooooo two separate threads seems like a good idea right about now.



No shit Captain Obvious, we've been saying this for 3 pages...


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 21, 2008)

goob said:


> Well, surely this will make everyone happy...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dad/Mom?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 21, 2008)

ReproMan said:


> No shit Captain Obvious, we've been saying this for 3 pages...




watch your tone with me young man, or i'll be posting up your nudes in here. 


















no i don't have ReproMan's nudes.


----------



## goob (Jan 21, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> Dad/Mom?


 
I would have thought you recognised your own flesh and blood?


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 21, 2008)

ReproMan said:


> No shit Captain Obvious, we've been saying this for 3 pages...



I laughed.


----------



## IRM (Jan 21, 2008)

ReproMan said:


> No shit Captain Obvious, we've been saying this for 3 pages...



Little Wing has always struck me as both intelligent (despite her previous Rock obsession ) and eloquent.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 21, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> I laughed.




so did i, i visualized him throwing his hands up in the air as he said it. 

now. go back to posting sexy women.


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 21, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> watch your tone with me young man, or i'll be posting up your nudes in here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't think there's a forum on IM that can support that level of "yuk". 

Smoke 'em if ya got 'em though.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 21, 2008)

ReproMan said:


> I don't think there's a forum on IM that can support that level of "yuk".
> 
> Smoke 'em if ya got 'em though.




i thought they were quite nice.
















hypothetically.


i'm going to go post more dudes now.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 21, 2008)

back to the topic 'er in hand? at hand?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 21, 2008)




----------



## min0 lee (Jan 21, 2008)

Can I post some sexy men pictures?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 21, 2008)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 21, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> Can I post some sexy men pictures?



not here. i was going to gazer's guys but i actually save a lot more pics of women than men so while i'm here...


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 21, 2008)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 21, 2008)




----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jan 21, 2008)




----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jan 21, 2008)




----------



## min0 lee (Jan 21, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> not here. i was going to gazer's guys but i actually save a lot more pics of women than men so while i'm here...


 
I was just kidding, I was going to post the picture of Prince and his swiss army penises but I think I lost it.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 21, 2008)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 21, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> I was just kidding, I was going to post the picture of Prince and his swiss army penises but I think I lost it.



 i forgot about that. i could whip up another 1.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 21, 2008)




----------



## Witchblade (Jan 21, 2008)

I like this thread... Most of it.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 21, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> i forgot about that. i could whip up another 1.


That was your artwork? Well then...


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 21, 2008)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 21, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> That was your artwork? Well then...



it's a simple recipe. all you need is a pic of prince n google penis star.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 21, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> it's a simple recipe. all you need is a pic of prince n google penis star.


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 21, 2008)

See, now I feel I'm being patronized. I've met with your kind before rogue, and your tactics won't wor..



Little Wing said:


>



oh shit, a nipple!


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 21, 2008)




----------



## DontStop (Jan 21, 2008)

Little Wing said:


>


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 21, 2008)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 21, 2008)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 21, 2008)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 21, 2008)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 21, 2008)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 21, 2008)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 21, 2008)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 21, 2008)




----------



## Arnold (Jan 21, 2008)

much better!


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 21, 2008)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 21, 2008)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 21, 2008)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 21, 2008)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 21, 2008)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 21, 2008)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 21, 2008)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 21, 2008)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 21, 2008)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 21, 2008)

this is a great photo.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 21, 2008)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 21, 2008)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 21, 2008)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 21, 2008)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 21, 2008)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 21, 2008)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 21, 2008)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## PreMier (Jan 22, 2008)

Little Wing said:


>



i think i will follow suit and rub one out as well


----------



## Witchblade (Jan 22, 2008)

Mmmm....


----------



## david (Jan 22, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> this is a great photo.




It would be only if I was with her "after" the shoot!


----------



## SYN (Jun 16, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> Would you feel differently if that was a mans ass?



No because any man who wears a thong needs 

E) All of the above


----------

